# Antelope bacon



## muddydogs (Dec 23, 2017)

Here's my version of the ground formed bacon using Owen's seasoning and cure kit.

I made a full batch using 12.5 lbs of pork butt and 12.5 lbs of mixed antelope meat off the hind quarter.

Here's my two 12.5 lbs piles all mixed up and ready to put in the 8"x8" aluminum pans.







One pan filled.






I made 3 tins layered antelope, pork, antelope.






Then another 3 tins layered pork, antelope, pork.






Making the layer's is a real pain in the rear, I tried to do 1/2" of the bottom layer, 1" middle layer and 1/2" top layer but trying to get the sticky meat mix to do what I wanted was about imposible. After I made the first 3 tins I had way more pork then antelope so I switched up the layers to even out the meat piles. Once I finished with the next 3 tins I had just enough meat left for 1 and 3/4 tins so I decided just to mix the meats together to see how a mixed one turned out compared to the layers.

Mixed meat loafs.







Layered loafs side by side.






In the smoker to start the smoking process. The light on the MES rocks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing how this one turns out!
Al


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 23, 2017)

Lets hope its good, got enough time wrapped up in it. Just started the mesquite pellets in the AMPS tray and bumped the temp to 155. Took about 2 hours at 130 to dry a little. It's a wet day here, 1/2" of wet snow on the ground from last night and it's still spitting a rain snow mix. MES seems to be holding temp fairly well with the light wind and mid 30 degree temps this morning.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2017)

This is interesting. I never saw anyone put the different meats in layers.
They've all been thoroughly mixed together.
I'm anxious to see the results & the Flavor report.

Be Back,

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2017)

MD, Looking good, I'm looking forward to your results as to layered vs. totally mixed bacon.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 23, 2017)

Well here it is fresh out of the MES. I pulled the short tin early as it was ready, just had to cut and fry a couple pieces. Wife said it was the best bacon she had all year. Tasted like good bacon to me.

Short loaf.






Frying some of the mixed short loaf.






There all out. The two layers of antelope loafs look like a chocolate colored cow turd. Hope they aren't dry on top.







More tomorrow after I get them sliced.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks Great---I gotta see the slices!:)

Be Back.

Bear


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 24, 2017)

Got the loaves sliced and ready for vac sealing. Each 8" x 8" loaf made 54 ish slices, I had the Chef Choice 615 slicer set on 4 which is around 1/8" thick.

Here are the 3 different layers laid side by side.






Getting warm. The 2 right slices are off the short loaf so there not as wide as the other 4.






Fried up.






I can't tell a difference between the layered loaves or the mixed loaf. Wife thinks the double antelope loaf might taste a little gamey. In the future I'll just mix all the meat together and throw it in the pan's. It'll be a while before I make this again as I figure I'll have around 60 packages once I'm all done.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2017)

muddydogs said:


> Got the loaves sliced and ready for vac sealing. Each 8" x 8" loaf made 54 ish slices, I had the Chef Choice 615 slicer set on 4 which is around 1/8" thick.
> 
> I can't tell a difference between the layered loaves or the mixed loaf. Wife thinks the double antelope loaf might taste a little gamey. In the future I'll just mix all the meat together and throw it in the pan's. It'll be a while before I make this again as I figure I'll have around 60 packages once I'm all done.




They Look Great !!:)---Like.
I think you'll find mixing all the meat together will be a lot easier, and I would think better tasting (Just Guessing) than doing it in layers. However you don't know without trying.

Nice Job on a lot of work!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 24, 2017)

The effort to layer sure makes a good looking final product . Nice job .


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice job! I love experimenting like that.


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 24, 2017)

The layers look good but I don't think I would do them again since it all tastes the same. I ended up with 65 6 slice packages plus 3 more packages of ends and pieces that we will use in omelets or soups. Sure put the Food Saver vac sealer through its paces today, did overheat it a couple times but it worked great considering I was cutting bags of a roll so it did 136 seals in the last hour and a half.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 24, 2017)

MD, I am glad to hear that they taste the same as I had started out layering two pans before I gave up and mixed mine all together. Sure  makes a tasty mix w/Owens BBQ seasoning !


----------

